
coveman: your online personal organizer - manishhada
http://www.coveman.com
======
manishhada
the site is the next big thing as it combines the two most important facets of
the internet, convenience and information availability. it tries to provide ts
users with a platform which satisfies all their official needs. its services
include: resume building, networking, contact lists, business cards, news,
mail, horoscopes, stocks, diaries etc. its definitely a must try

~~~
bootload
_'... the site is the next big thing as it combines the two most important
facets of the internet, convenience and information availability ..._ '

does it work on an iPhone? (or any phone?)

